# Really Stupid Zomie Jokes



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

For your viewing pleasure:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd3JzrYsmI8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J_nhpGBbyU&feature=related


Just in case ur into Christmas & not Halloween:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo8xEnu1DYs&feature=related


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

*Knock, knock*

Who's there?

_"BRRAAIINNSS . . ."_

Uh oh.


----------

